
Massachusetts House Votes to Pass Noncompete Reform Bill - frostmatthew
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/06/29/mass-house-of-representatives-vote-on-noncompete-reform/
======
ChuckMcM
That is a pretty huge step. I hope they are successful getting it passed and
through the court system. In my opinion, non-compete clauses post employment
are simply another form of wage theft.

